# iPod nano in stock!



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We are receiving iPod nanos now!


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We are receiving iPod nanos now!


You have black ones?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm afraid to stop by after work. I'll leave all monetary means in the car if I do.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I'm afraid to stop by after work. I'll leave all monetary means in the car if I do.


I am holding my ipod in my hand now and seeing if looking at it will convince me not to sell it and get a nano...JEEZZZ what is the honest advantage over the 20gb..hmm black ones are avail its colour...its thin....damn near sexy....what is a brotha to do!!!


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

postivevibez said:


> I am holding my ipod in my hand now and seeing if looking at it will convince me not to sell it and get a nano...JEEZZZ what is the honest advantage over the 20gb..hmm black ones are avail its colour...its thin....damn near sexy....what is a brotha to do!!!


keep both.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

MacME said:


> keep both.


Now that's a valid point! 

















shall I send you my address for my cheque from you?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

postivevibez said:


> Now that's a valid point!
> 
> shall I send you my address for my cheque from you?


sure can, but i have to warn you now that my cheque will probably bounce. all my money will be spent on a Nano as well!


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Well, that was a waste of time ... I went in on my way home; I'm trying to decide whether to go for a nano or a 6G mini, and wanted to do a side-by-side comparison (I've never looked at a mini before). I was told that they wouldn't take a nano out of the box for me ! 

I guess my money will be going elsewhere ...

Mike McHugh

BTW the guy said they had received 6 black 4Gs ...


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

um what store?


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Carbon, as per thread subject.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

mikemchugh said:


> Carbon, as per thread subject.


wow...wouldn't even open it..no display model....hmmm


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I'm afraid to stop by after work. I'll leave all monetary means in the car if I do.


Tell me when you're going, oh and leave your PIN number in your wallet. ANd which car do you drive? Thanks.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

postivevibez said:


> wow...wouldn't even open it..no display model....hmmm


Don't take offense to it. These resellers have very little profit margins to begin with and until they do have sufficient stock, having a demo model out would be a very costly decision at this point. Just my two cents.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I touched one in Carbon Kitchener today!  
(btw - white nano)

ooooooh man are they thin. and they fit in that extra jean pocket too!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I tried to make it out tonight but couldn't, hopefully tomrrow...


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

The problem I have with the nano is that I already carry a pocket watch in that little jean pocket. :-(


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)

dropped by cpused and they had 20 black 4G come in. i'm waiting until there's a sweet case because they'll smudge and scratch just as much as the regular ones.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Don't take offense to it. These resellers have very little profit margins to begin with and until they do have sufficient stock, having a demo model out would be a very costly decision at this point. Just my two cents.


A very costly decision?? come now, I see $60,000.00 Lexus 330's as demo units at dealers all over... At the very least a reseller should offer their employee's a device at cost, so as to be able to demonstrate its features.
This same issue is ongoing at a Hamilton ON reseller... I hate it!!


----------



## pent675 (Feb 5, 2005)

Go to Yorkdale....they have no problem letting you see one...and play with it before putting down your money....If you go to this store you are talking about do you need to fill out a credit review just to get in?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Heart said:


> I touched one in Carbon Kitchener today!
> (btw - white nano)
> 
> ooooooh man are they thin. and they fit in that extra jean pocket too!


I finally was able to see one today as well ... a colleague of mine ordered one on the day of release and it arrived today. He was ready to purchase a shuffle/mini a couple weeks ago ... I am so glad I convinced him to wait until Sept 7th.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Don't take offense to it. These resellers have very little profit margins to begin with and until they do have sufficient stock, having a demo model out would be a very costly decision at this point. Just my two cents.


Part of running a business...people want to touch...otherwise, why not just keep looking on Apple's website. They have some lovely gallery shots.

But these things are flying off the shelves as fast as dealers are getting them. Unfortunately this means dealers don't feel the need to have any demos.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Principal said:


> A very costly decision?? come now, I see $60,000.00 Lexus 330's as demo units at dealers all over...


Nobody ever buys a car without test driving it. People buy iPods all the time without even touching one.



Principal said:


> At the very least a reseller should offer their employee's a device at cost, so as to be able to demonstrate its features.


If I got an iPod at cost, I wouldn't let customer touch it!



Principal said:


> This same issue is ongoing at a Hamilton ON reseller... I hate it!!


So it's obviously not limited to one reseller.



pent675 said:


> Go to Yorkdale....they have no problem letting you see one...and play with it before putting down your money


Unfortunately Apple doesn't give resellers the same margin they give themselves. Each reseller probably makes, what, $10-$20 per iPod? Open one up to demonstrate it, and it immediately drops in value. Not very good business sense. Besides, seeing as most resellers can't keep the things in stock, who cares if one person doesn't buy because they won't open it up. There are 10 other people standing behind you ready to snatch it up.



pent675 said:


> If you go to this store you are talking about do you need to fill out a credit review just to get in?


Nice way to talk about a reseller just trying to make a living and stay in business.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Principal said:


> A very costly decision?? come now, I see $60,000.00 Lexus 330's as demo units at dealers all over... At the very least a reseller should offer their employee's a device at cost, so as to be able to demonstrate its features.
> This same issue is ongoing at a Hamilton ON reseller... I hate it!!


There is very little profit margin on iPods. Apple does not send demo units or even boxes like LaCie and Palm do. Blame Apple squeezing the dealers, not the dealers.
It would be great is they could have more demo units, but they will almost be a total lost after people get their grubby little hands all over the units...


The Lexus will still be sold for a good profit margin.


----------



## pent675 (Feb 5, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Nobody ever buys a car without test driving it. People buy iPods all the time without even touching one.
> 
> 
> If I got an iPod at cost, I wouldn't let customer touch it!
> ...


 Hey don't worry about my comments I am sure there is 10 other readers who will agree with me. Nice way to treat customers like cattle....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

pent675 said:


> Hey don't worry about my comments I am sure there is 10 other readers who will agree with me. Nice way to treat customers like cattle....


I agree that it would be nice if customers could touch the unit first. Don't blame Carbon, blame Apple.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

You can touch my unit. Hahaha. Just kidding.

I think both sides have great points. Ultimately, it's up to the customer. Buy it if you really want it even though you can't touch it. Wait a bit if you want to play with it first as some resellers will put out a demo. Heck, Futureshop and BestBuy will do it. But if you live in and around Toronto, just go to the Apple Store Yorkdale. They have plenty on the floor. You can touch it. Smell it. Whatever.

It's all good.

Cheers,

Sander


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

i would say it's not a resellers obligation to open up a unit for you to examine, but it goes towards giving a representation of good customer service.

take for example when i bought the AcomData ext drive from CompuSmart. they were more than willing to open up a unit for me to check if it indeed had the bonus FW connection. it makes for a good buying experience and promotes me to go back to that store as a repeat customer.

if a customer wants to examine the product to help him/her decide on a make or break deal, wouldn't it make sense to open one up? sure the Nano is a new product in high demand and limited supply, but it's not gonna stay that way for long? eventually i would think a store would have a demo unit out for such a product. what's the difference between now and later? ONE SALE???


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Any rebate on the 4GB Minis Carbon Ken?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We have received a good quantity of 2GB nanos into stock. We now have a Black and White on display. We have limited quantities of 4GB models.

There is no price drop on the iPod minis, but all mini-only accessories are now on sale.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We have received a good quantity of 2GB nanos into stock. We now have a Black and White on display. We have limited quantities of 4GB models.
> 
> There is no price drop on the iPod minis, but all mini-only accessories are now on sale.


can you give more details about what you mean by "sale" on mini-only accessories? is the Contour iSee Mini case on sale? not willing to spend $40+ CDN when it retails for $20 USD.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> There is very little profit margin on iPods. Apple does not send demo units or even boxes like LaCie and Palm do. Blame Apple squeezing the dealers, not the dealers.
> It would be great is they could have more demo units, but they will almost be a total lost after people get their grubby little hands all over the units...
> 
> 
> The Lexus will still be sold for a good profit margin.


THe point I guess I'm trying to make is : If a reseller is that tight regarding the complete profit picture of his/her store, that he can't afford to demo a $250.00 dollar device than he/she better rework their business plan!
Personally, I think the resellers are so pee'd at Apple for not sending a free demo unit, that they just refuse to spend their own money to promote the product!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Principal said:


> If a reseller is that tight regarding the complete profit picture of his/her store, that he can't afford to demo a $250.00 dollar device than he/she better rework their business plan!


Ummm...let's see. Authorized resellers...constantly tight on inventory from Apple, minimal profit margins...yup, I would say their business plan should be to try to sell what they have, when they have it. What's the point of demoing a product for which you only have a handful, knowing you are going to run out before the end of the day? What do you do with your demo then? It's pretty useless at that point, because Apple is notorius for slow stock replenishment. "Oh yes, we can take an order for you. We should see another shipment come Christmas." You can't sell it at full price because it's been man-handled by 20 Mac geeks drooling all over it.



> Personally, I think the resellers are so pee'd at Apple for not sending a free demo unit, that they just refuse to spend their own money to promote the product!


When was the last time you saw Apple spend any money advertising a MAC computer? You know, those iBooks, and PowerBooks, and Mac minis, iMacs, and...oh wait, there's another iPod commercial....and Power Macs, and OS X Tiger, and iLife, and....oh look, another iPod commercial.

And why would the resellers want to spend any money advertising a product they know is in short supply and they will sell out no matter what?


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> What's the point of demoing a product for which you only have a handful, knowing you are going to run out before the end of the day?


hmm ... let me see ... customer SERVICE , perhaps ?

Mike McHugh


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

mikemchugh said:


> hmm ... let me see ... customer SERVICE , perhaps ?
> 
> Mike McHugh


huh? what's that?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

This is what happened:

on the day this thread was posted we got a limited supply of 4 GB Black iPod nanos in stock. From our pre-orders we knew that it was the most popular model. We also knew that in a day or two we would have stock of all the other models of nano.

So we didn't have a demo 4 GB nano on display the first day because we knew they would all sell out and the 2 GB black nanos (which Apple shipped to us in a much higher volume) were only a day away. Once the 2 GB models came in we put demo models out and our 4 GB Black nanos sold out shortly after. We have had demo models of both white and black on our sales floor for days.

The other three models are still in stock in much higher numbers than the first shipment of 4 GB nanos. Management made a choice not to open up the black 4 GB models because we knew we were getting much higher numbers of the other models. I think it was the right decision.

Hope that clears this up.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

are the Mini accessories on sale, and if so which ones? are the cases on sale? 

i asked in another post but didn't get an answer.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry, that message was directed at Matt, I guess he hasn't been in this thread since then.

Everything in the store that is iPod mini-specific is on sale. So for instance the iTrip mini is on sale, but an FM Transmitter that works on both the mini and the regular iPods is not.

We have a section of mini stuff on our sales floor if you come in, or if you're looking for something in particular I can help you out,.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Whoops, I just re-read your original post. The iSee mini is on sale for only $19.99 Canadian!

I only have 6 of them, though so if you want one put aside let me know.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> Whoops, I just re-read your original post. The iSee mini is on sale for only $19.99 Canadian!
> 
> I only have 6 of them, though so if you want one put aside let me know.


YES PLEASE! set one aside for me. I'll PM you with me info, thanx!!!


----------

